# is Guernsey part of the uk?



## sUICIDE_mONKEY (Nov 7, 2004)

is guernsey part of the uk or what exactly is it?
I'm askin cause i might be buyin a camera in Jessops and they said they'd match any price i got off the web provided it was a uk based company, 7dayshop.com is givin a great price but its based in guernsey ... i know its one of those weird (no offense) channel islands with a relationship with the uk, like the commenwealth or sumthin,.. but is actually part of UK or not?
cheers


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 7, 2004)

According to my atlas, the Bailiwick of Guernsey is a British Crown Dependency. Maybe a local Islander can respond in more detail.
Also found this at the official Guernsey web site HERE is ONE: *The island of Guernsey is British, but not part of the United Kingdom nor the European Union.*


----------



## lnoelstorr (Nov 8, 2004)

Apparently it's not part of the UK:

http://www.brainyencyclopedia.com/encyclopedia/c/ch/channel_islands.html


I guess it's fair enough that they don't match to the Channel Islands as they have different tax laws there (which is why lots of internet shops, play.com, etc., are popping up there).


----------



## Viro (Nov 8, 2004)

That's strange. So do they get to vote? Do they have their own constitution as such?


----------



## scruffy (Nov 8, 2004)

From the wikipedia article on Guernsey:



> ...
> In 933 the islands, formerly under the control of the Duchy of Brittany were annexed to the Duchy of Normandy. The island of Guernsey and the other Channel Islands represent the last remnants of the medieval Duchy of Normandy. In the islands, Elizabeth II's traditional title as head of state is Duke of Normandy.
> ...
> The States of Guernsey, officially called the States of Deliberation, consists of 45 People's Deputies, elected from multi- or single-member districts every four years. There are also 2 representatives from Alderney, a self-governing dependency of the Bailiwick, but Sark sends no representative. There are also 2 non-voting members - the Attorney General and the Solicitor General both appointed by the monarch. Laws passed by the States are known as 'Ordinances'.
> ...



If you think that's weird - check out Sealand: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sealand


----------

